# Custom Shift Knobs



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

Just thought i would share for who have not seen. Ordered one last night pretty much do anything ya want as long as it will fit. His Email addy is [email protected] . Great guy to deal with and reasonable price. 
This the one i am getting made 








Color and some work he has done.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I've got one of the mass produced ones off ebay. 750 VTwin I think is what mine says.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

my dad is a machinist so he's building me one that is a pistol grip.. have pics in a few days hopefully


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

we got the guy from ebay to make us some Team BS shift knobs. they look great and are priced right.


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

This might be the same guy think it is. Just saw it on Kawie Riders and really hadnt seen anyone talk much about it. Thought i would let everyone be as excited as i. Been looking for a custom knob


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Mark Wise had him do some a few years ago for SSB. They look pretty good as well.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

What is he charging to make the shift knobs?


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

21.95 for the knob 
4.95 to ship it. what mine cost. Said it would be one the way tuesday morning


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i like the one with just the K on it for sure.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i wish i'd have known he'll do custom ones when got mine from him.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I just have the Gorilla one....I like it. Just goes with all the other Gorilla stuff I have on my bike...lol


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I am going to have to get one...


----------



## BF650SRA (Mar 15, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> i like the one with just the K on it for sure.


+1 

I got mine from Ebay a couple of years ago. Still looks new.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

here's mine


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

went to my dad's today here are some pic's he still has to thread it and he's goin to put 750 v twin all the way threw it .....


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Cool!! definitely custom!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Just emailed the guy and gonna see if he can make me a little sumpin sumpin....LMAO


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

bump530 said:


> we got the guy from ebay to make us some Team BS shift knobs. they look great and are priced right.


This was the same guy we used and he is very good to work with. We told him what we were looking for and he sent me about 5 or 6 different ideas to pick from. This is the one we went with in the all polished.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i would have put a team name in mine . but i'm a free agent so just went with the 750 v twin idea ....


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

I just emailed the guy to see what he has already designed and if he has any pics or web site, soon as I hear back from him I will post his responce.


----------



## duby05 (Dec 30, 2008)

is there a website or anything???


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

dunno the website but you can look on ebay there website might be on there....


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

I will let ya'll know when I get the reply email from him.


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

I havent seen any where where there is a website. I just emailed him and told him what i wanted and 30 mins later he sent me the print. Very pleased. I contacted him and had what i wanted in less than a hour and a half. Mailed it out yesterday. I wont be home till the 22nd i will get pics


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

http://stores.ebay.com/RCM-Shift-Knobs

Here is his ebay store. Just emailed about a web site?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

here is the one im getting made should ship out friday o and mine is going to be black and since my last name is browning it isnt to bad i figured


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

Ok no website and he said his ebay store is kinda slacking right now. Told me that you can contact him either way through email or ebay cause he liked money. ha kiddin He did appreciate everyones business. Said his sales have gone up the last couple days i told him you welcome ha ha


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Cool I just have an 8-Ball on mine


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

8 balls are GAY. Kidding. I what ever floats your boat man. Its about individualality


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

This is a copy of some of the designs that he has already done.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I dont see the best one in there!! the one with the Kawasaki K


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

That was just some of what he sent me, he said that he has more, and could make just about anything you want. I am working with him on a Maltese Cross for me with a powdercoat lettering.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I want the dirty girl one.... b/c I'm a dirty girl.....


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

<---------- SHAKING HEAD, we know jon we know


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:haha: :bigok:


----------



## ryan (Apr 12, 2009)

thats tight i need to get on of them


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

heres mine just got it in the mail today looks awewsome and cleaner looking then that big ball looking thing


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

pretty cool. I polished mine the other day, to clean it up. was starting to look pretty crappy w/ all the mud stain on it.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yea my bike is very dusty dirty lol just needs a bath i wonder how fast it is now with that new shift knob i read dyno proved to gain 3 horses lol jk


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

I MAKE MY OWN SHIFT KNOBS AT THE HOUSE THIS IS MY FIRST ONE


----------



## motorhd01 (Apr 17, 2009)

nice work 30b, hurst pistol grip from advanced auto on mine. Adds to the
already muscle car feeling of the brute.


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks motorhd i have made a couple for me and my buddies out of aluminum im making one for a 650 this weekend


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

my dad just delivered mine to me ....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good! :rockn: & origional


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i like the knob style shifters but i like to be different from every one else and the price was right ....... free !!!! helps to have a dad thats been a machinist for 30 some odd years


----------



## Big Bad Brute (Apr 22, 2009)

i'd like to have one with a revolver grip on it


----------



## Tomhusker (Apr 20, 2009)

I had one made a couple weeks ago. Fits in with the Paint theme I am putting on my 650 Prairie right now.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Jcarp4483 said:


> Just thought i would share for who have not seen. Ordered one last night pretty much do anything ya want as long as it will fit. His Email addy is [email protected] . Great guy to deal with and reasonable price.


This guys is one of the best people that i have ever dealt with. I would recommend this guy to everyone. We ordered 4 of them. 
This is what they are going to look like.


----------



## motorhd01 (Apr 17, 2009)

That is sweet Tom, excellent machine work on that shifter.


----------



## Tomhusker (Apr 20, 2009)

I guess I should clarify that I ordered mine from the guy on eBay. I wish I had that kinda Talent.

:mimbrules:


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

just wanted to bring this back up so all the newer guys can have there wife order one just in time for X-mas!
ordering mine next week!


----------



## LSU Menardo (Apr 17, 2009)

Here Is Mine... I Bought It From Autozone...


----------



## CAGLE1 (Aug 9, 2009)

Here is the one he made for me a wile back.


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

I started this thread and dont think i put a picture of mine on here yet


----------



## 70Chevelle (Nov 11, 2009)

This ones not the coolest, but I yanked it off a tractor that was in my backyard for 15years...


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

From Pepboys with blue LED's installed.


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

and mine in red. lol


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

Got a pic of mine


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

mines from auto zone its a six shooter style jessie james look,get many complements


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

walker said:


> my dad is a machinist so he's building me one that is a pistol grip.. have pics in a few days hopefully


 
Now, ya know.....you gotta hook a brotha up!!!!!


----------

